# Welcome spring haul!! (Lush, L'Occitane...)



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Every year I can't wait for spring to come! Now it is finally here!

During the last weeks I saved some money to get a "Welcome spring" haul - and this is what I got!

Now I am ready to feel and look good for spring and enjoy the sun again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










From L'Occitane:
Karite Shea Butter hand and foot cream, Verbena Harvest Body milk, samples

From The Body Shop:
Seaweed face toner, Moringa Body Butter






From LUSH:
BIG shampoo, Lemon Flutter, King of Skin, two bath bubbles (one from the Easter collection)






From the drugstore:
Gilette Satin Care shaver gel, Dove shower gel, mascara

I already got online:






Philosophy Purity Made Simple face cleanser (love it! Best cleanser I have ever had!)






Escada Summer Perfum Marine Groove






OPI Hot & Spicy, Suzi says Feng Shui, Jade is the new Black, 
China Glaze Channelesque, MAC Cool Reserve (finally!)






And a new wallet and makeup bag.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome haul! I love the purse and makeup bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Escada keychain looks cute. If Philosophy is available here I will try the cleanser!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

The cleanser is awesome! You can get it on QVC here. It is expensive, but the money is so worth it!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 20, 2010)

What is QVC? I just recall a shop selling a few basic Philosophy products, but the shop sells them at a very high price. Now that I hear your recommendation, I may finally splurge on it.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

QVC is a TV shopping channel in the USA, UK and in Germany. They have an online shop as well.


----------



## GoldenFairy (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice haul! Love the l'occitane body lotion!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 20, 2010)

Fab haul hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looove the Moringa body butter!

Now I am craving the cleanser, too.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, the L'Occitane body milk it is perfect after the shower! I had a sample of it which has convinced me.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 20, 2010)

Great haul!


----------



## Juxtapose (Mar 20, 2010)

Ooh goodness...every spring I look forward to the new Escada fragrance! It's that time of year again, woo hoo! I love the OPI colors--if I had to chose three from the Hong Kong collection, those would be it. Great haul! btw, I'd love to hear your opinion on L'Occitaine hand and foot cream. I've heard good things about them and have been wanting to try them out


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juxtapose* 

 
_Ooh goodness...every spring I look forward to the new Escada fragrance! It's that time of year again, woo hoo! I love the OPI colors--if I had to chose three from the Hong Kong collection, those would be it. Great haul! btw, I'd love to hear your opinion on L'Occitaine hand and foot cream. I've heard good things about them and have been wanting to try them out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!

Please read my thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/h...makeup-161120/

I really love this hand cream. It leaves my hands really soft and well moisturized.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 20, 2010)

Excellent haul!  Where did you find CG Channelesque?


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Excellent haul! Where did you find CG Channelesque?_

 
Thank you! Someone here on specktra sold me a backup


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 20, 2010)

Great great haul!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice haul Susanne enjoy ur goodies!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 20, 2010)

Susanne, I am so pleased to see you were able to get Cool Reserve n/p!!! I felt so bad when I could not get it for you from Nordstrom. I hope Jeanette was able to get one also?

What is the Lemony Flutter from Lush? I love lemon scents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for spring and sunshine! It has been very springlike here in the SF bay area this week.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Susanne, I am so pleased to see you were able to get Cool Reserve n/p!!! *I felt so bad when I could not get it for you from Nordstrom.* I hope Jeanette was able to get one also?

What is the Lemony Flutter from Lush? I love lemon scents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for spring and sunshine! It has been very springlike here in the SF bay area this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww... Rachel, it was not your fault! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yes, I am glad I finally got it! 
As far as I know it is still on Jeanette's wishlist.

Lemony Flutter is an awesome cream to soften your cuticles. It leaves your fingers and nails very well moisturized.
I also use it on my feet and elbows BTW.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Lemony Flutter is an awesome cream to soften your cuticles. It leaves your fingers and nails very well moisturized.
I also use it on my feet and elbows BTW._

 
Should have figured you were just feeding your addiction


----------



## Juxtapose (Mar 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you!

Please read my thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/h...makeup-161120/

I really love this hand cream. It leaves my hands really soft and well moisturized._

 
Thanks Susanne! I will check it out!


----------



## toxicglitter (Mar 20, 2010)

great haul!!!! i have been meaning to buy the purity made simple. i hear great things about it! i use the philosophy microdelivery exfoliating cleanser right now, but i know i shouldnt use it everyday (even though it says you can) so i need a different cleanser that also helps soften my skin. (its oily with dry flaky patches)  booo =(


----------



## Civies (Mar 21, 2010)

I have the same Escada perfume and it's divine! Smells lovely


----------



## Susanne (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxicglitter* 

 
_great haul!!!! i have been meaning to buy the purity made simple. i hear great things about it! *i use the philosophy microdelivery exfoliating cleanser right now*, but i know i shouldnt use it everyday (even though it says you can) so i need a different cleanser that also helps soften my skin. (its oily with dry flaky patches) booo =(_

 
This one is not available here, but I would love to get it as well one day from the US.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Civies* 

 
_I have the same Escada perfume and it's divine! Smells lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I love Escada's summer perfumes. This one is awesome again!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Susanne, I am so pleased to see you were able to get Cool Reserve n/p!!! I felt so bad when I could not get it for you from Nordstrom. *I hope Jeanette was able to get one also?*

What is the Lemony Flutter from Lush? I love lemon scents. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay for spring and sunshine! It has been very springlike here in the SF bay area this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No not yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I hope I can get my hands on Cool Reserve at some point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Awww... Rachel, it was not your fault! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But yes, I am glad I finally got it! 
*As far as I know it is still on Jeanette's wishlist.*

Lemony Flutter is an awesome cream to soften your cuticles. It leaves your fingers and nails very well moisturized.
I also use it on my feet and elbows BTW._

 





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This one is not available here, but I would love to get it as well one day from the US._

 
I saw a microdelivery exfoliating wash on hqhair. Is this the same as the microdelivery exfoliating cleanser?


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 22, 2010)

Very pretty


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I saw a microdelivery exfoliating wash on hqhair. Is this the same as the microdelivery exfoliating cleanser? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think so, yes.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

I used Lush BIG shampoo today for the first time!

It does look gross, I don't like the smell - but the result is awesome!

My hair is really fine without volume and tends to grease - after using this shampoo it feels very clean but still soft and well moisturized. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish it would smell a bit better. I will definitely keep using it!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Mar 22, 2010)

^I am glad that you like the BIG shampoo. 
Its on my wishlist for a while and we both have similar hair so I am looking forward to your opinion when you use it more often hun.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Mar 22, 2010)

I guess I will have to try Big shampoo as well, for my thin, flat, nordic hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It just feels counterintuitive to go back to gunk in a jar, after using my shampoo bars for so long. But if it gives nice results, then gunk in a jar it is.


----------



## gemmel06 (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow nice haul I really love the new makeup bag


----------



## Novavelle (Mar 24, 2010)

you're gonna love the fluff egg, smell's yummy! and the ma bar bubble bar is good stuff too, I wouldn't mix them though, cause they're too far off on the smell spectrum, but look into getting a bomb and bubble bar to try together, cause it's good times!! my fav bubble bar is creamy candy, and my fav bomb is white wedding... hope you enjoy your lush!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok, the BIG shampoo is amazing! The best shampoo I have tried in ages. 

Still after a warm day and 90 minutes of workout my hair still feels so soft and clean! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So soft. And I just have to wash my hair all three days if I want which is.... amazing.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 28, 2010)

awesome haul sweetie, I love the OPI polishes you got! Enjoy them all


----------



## Susanne (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 28, 2010)

i love your new make up bag! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome! and you picked some great items at lush!


----------



## deepblue (Mar 30, 2010)

Such great products - I LOVE LUSH  Lemony Flutter is really great - especially now in springtime my skin is really dry and this helps!
I also like the bags - beautifull! 
Ialso use Philosophy - this cleansing product is great and I use it every day! I love how it works! 
And the Moringa Body Butter is one of my favorites!!!! It's a bit pricey - but I have found a cheap one in original size on Ebay! 
From where did you get the nailpolishes?


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2010)

Amazing haul! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## somethingsweet (Mar 30, 2010)

Those nail polishes look divine!


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you!


----------

